# Diamonds Countdown! Our Dapple Boer



## Crossroads Boers

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! *10 days* until day 150!!!!  :wahoo::stars::leap::clap:

Watching our other does kid has been exciting and fun, but I think this one is going to be the most suspenseful kidding EVER! Diamonds is bred to a black dapple buck and we are desperately hoping she has a dapple doe!! ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

The countdown is on!


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the spots! Good luck with kidding!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Karen! 

A few new pics... 

So who says twins and who says a single? I'd like to say twins... but her udder seems so small. ??  When I feel her kids kicking they are REALLY weak. So maybe two small ones?


----------



## nancy d

They just need to bake some more.
Who is she bred to? Im sorry I cant tell by the size of the udder, as some wont get one till a few days before.
The day FF Rimmy (Rimfire) kidded it was strutted; a week earlier it was promising. Couldnt tell by goo LGDs make sure of that.
A pic of it is in a thread about teat structure a week before.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She is bred to LLBG Mr. League from TX.  Here's a pic of him.


----------



## nancy d

Whoa!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice 

I say twins


----------



## StarMFarm

She is gorgeous and he is gorgeous, so the babies have to be GORGEOUS!!! Sending :kidred: :kidred: thoughts your way


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awesome! Glad you guys think twins!!  And :kidred::kidred: would be WONDERFUL! :stars: 

Thanks! We are so happy to have "Crossroads" in front of Diamonds name!  

Name ideas anyone? Sparkle'n Diamonds is mom and "Camo" is the dad's nickname. Buck names is what we really need! They don't need to go with dam/sire's names. Anything cool sounding!!


----------



## pubgal83

Wow, I cannot wait to see these babies! I couldn't imagine being in your shoes. Suspenseful for sure. Wishing you twins and a smooth kidding. Best of luck.


----------



## bayouboergoats

I saw twins also! And I am sending Doe thoughts your way!

Names hmm I have no idea I still have not named as few o my kids this year! lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Good! I'm glad you think twins too!!  We then have TWO chances at a dapple doe!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*9 days!!*


----------



## peggy

I say twins.... but that being said, I have a doe that just kidded and I swore that she was carrying twins and she had a single BIG buckling.....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh dear. Don't say that!!


----------



## 8566

I've been blessed in the other direction.
I swore on two of my does they carried twins and had triplets.

K - so diamonds reminds me of James Bond movies. Like Diamonds R Forever .... 

Camo and the dabbles reminds me of hunting camio gear.

C - I'm terrible at naming.


----------



## still

I had two of my Nubians surprise me with triplets and quads! I swore both of them were having twins! They can hide them well that's for sure!


----------



## still

Even though I raise dairy goats that buck is GORGEOUS!!!! Wow!


----------



## bayouboergoats

LilBleatsFarm said:


> .
> 
> K - so diamonds reminds me of James Bond movies. Like
> 
> *Diamonds R Forever* .... *I like this for a name!*


...............


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Love it Elizabeth!! *Thanks!* So if she has two girls I'll name one that! I also thought of "Dappled In Diamonds". ?? That's kinda got a ring to it. But that's only if we get a dapple doe! Now for a buck name or two...

LETS HOPE TWINS!!  He udder is not impressive at all if she has 2... Cosmo's udder was bigger than that her first kidding with twins. Course, I have no clue what her sire's genetics are as far as udders go.


----------



## mtmom75

Crossing my fingers for twins!! 

Hmm.. names are hard. How about a buck name Diamond in the Rough... you could call him Roughian (or maybe it's spelled Ruffian, I don't know). lol

Ok, well that's all I've got. I'm horrible with names.  Diamonds and Camo are both beautiful animals, so I bet the babies will be gorgeous.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks fellow Washintonian! GREAT buck name! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

What about "Decked Out In Camo" as a buck name? Too corny?


----------



## bayouboergoats

No not corny. 


I have been thinking of names with camo in it. All day! Hahaha i should be naming my already born kids but instead I think of your un born kids! Lol


----------



## sbaker

WOW is all I can say! Both parents are amazing looking! Can't wait to see what babies look like!


----------



## BlissMeadows

Crossroads Boers said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!! *10 days* until day 150!!!!  :wahoo::stars::leap::clap:
> 
> Watching our other does kid has been exciting and fun, but I think this one is going to be the most suspenseful kidding EVER! Diamonds is bred to a black dapple buck and we are desperately hoping she has a dapple doe!! ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:
> 
> The countdown is on!


oh my goodness shes a beauty i hope she throughs some bucks because if we dont get quest then we are gonna see if we can get another one  lol your goats a so awesome and amazing they are just gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I appreciate it Amber! Let me know if you come up with anything.  

Thank you sbaker! We are so exciting about this pairing and can't wait to see what she gives us! 

Thanks Bliss Meadows!  We already have a wait list for a dappled buck... and any does for that matter! But maybe we'll have some people change their minds! Or not get dapples...  

If Quest doesn't work out... we also have his brother available. He is a paint and has 10+ spots on him!  He is being dam raised and can go in June.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I think buck/doe twins. Both dappled. You should name them Riding the Flies... LOL Don't know where that came from! And... Sparklin' Spots Jewel


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We already had a Sparkle'n Jewels last year!  Good idea though!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*8 DAYS!* :wahoo::leap::clap: HAPPY SPRING BTW!!


----------



## IrishRoots

Wow... Both the parents are stunning!!! I can't wait to see babies!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Tracy! I can't wait either! 

Dapples, dapples, dapples! Black dapples would be awesome too!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some new pics from less than 1/2 an hour ago. The last few are of what it looks like outside now!!!  

Her udder looks a little bigger.... ???


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Looks to have dropped, too. Not sure about her udder, but you should watch her just in case!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

She does look like she dropped a little doesn't she.  I know the earliest date would be the 29th though, so I doubt she'd go any sooner than that... I'm thinking more in the first day or two of April.


----------



## bayouboergoats

I love the pics! 


But the dog running is my fav!

Udder looks bigger to me and i see dropping too


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe. The dog's name is Snowy!! 

Can't wait to see these kids!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Me either! I secretly have a dappled goat crush! Don't tell my hubby though he likes traditionals!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Wonder if the kids will be black dappled or the red? Wonder is they will end up tiger dappled? Or will they have moon spots??? Lol so many possibilities!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

So many possibilities!!! I am SOOOO excited and anxious to see what we get! Here are some pictures of Kindlehope Farm's ( Camo's new owner) 2013 kids! They are by Camo from a red and traditional doe.  The pics are from their website. 

I don't care if it is a red or black dapple.  As long as it's dappled! 

I won't tell.  How could someone like trads more than these... hehe.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh wow! I am in LOVE with those colors just gorgeous!!! 

I can not wait till she has them just to see the colors!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Aren't they? Kindlehope got lots of other pretty colors too.  

This wait is gonna kill me...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow the sire his a major Hunk! And his kids from that farm are stunning too! I am praying you get some awesome color in Diamond's kids!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*I week!!!!* WHOOO HOOO!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Wow love her. Don't know how I missed the thread!! I have been sick but still trying to get some peeks on line. How is she doing today?? question, one of the pasture (the pic with the dog running in) looks like it's only strands of hot wire??? is it and if so how does it work for you??


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm sorry you've been sick Tracy! That's no fun.  

Last I checked Diamonds was her normal self.  She has been having a lot of discharge these past few days and is getting really puffy back there. Her udder is starting to make a bigger change at filling now too.  

It used to be a nice fenced yard, until the dogs started jumping on it every time we walked the horses by. Then they started digging under!  So we lined it with hot wire... and they keep their distance.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

AAah I see so the lines of hot wire aren't used alone to hold any goats in? I can't wait to see her babies, she just has to have dapples!!!!


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> She is bred to LLBG Mr. League from TX.  Here's a pic of him.


Totally Awesome. Ok I'm jealous now.


----------



## StarMFarm

Camo's kids are so beautiful!!! Now I really can't wait to see what they produce  And love all the names you all have come up with by the way


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Jackie!

*6 days!!!  *


----------



## Nubian_Mama

I can't wait to see these babies!! If you don't get dapples, you might want to see if Diamonds and Addy have been having meetings to come up with ways to make you rip your hair out...lol!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe. I already know they have been! I think Cosmo is the "make mom pull her hair out" meeting director. . She won the worst kid color award this year....  So far at least.


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hehe. I already know they have been! I think Cosmo is the "make mom pull her hair out" meeting director. . She won the worst kid color award this year....  So far at least.


Is the buck she's bred to go back to Little League lines?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, he is from Little League Ranch itself.


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yes, he is from Little League Ranch itself.


Totally awesome. Now Cookie is bred to a black buck that has a line from Little League & Eggs line. Is that a good line? We didn't even know until we picked her up. The buck actually came out of a rescue case & this girl brought him back to Ohio. Bred Cookie & another commercial doe.


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hehe. I already know they have been! I think Cosmo is the "make mom pull her hair out" meeting director. . She won the worst kid color award this year....  So far at least.


Oh no!! They sure do like to give you a run for your money! Hopefully Diamonds doesn't follow the others and makes you happy


----------



## Crossroads Boers

lazykranch said:


> Totally awesome. Now Cookie is bred to a black buck that has a line from Little League & Eggs line. Is that a good line? We didn't even know until we picked her up. The buck actually came out of a rescue case & this girl brought him back to Ohio. Bred Cookie & another commercial doe.


Cool! EGGS are great lines. Not really sure on LL. I know a lot of people talk highly of them.... the goats I've seen from them aren't all that impressive, but sure are colorful!


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Cool! EGGS are great lines. Not really sure on LL. I know a lot of people talk highly of them.... the goats I've seen from them aren't all that impressive, but sure are colorful!


I think it's the same as horses. They talk these lines up but when it comes down too it they aren't that fancy. We are a little picky when it comes to buying does but I won't go digging thru bloodlines unless I was going to show. These kids we produce are mainly for 4H & meat. If we get a dapple it will be sold unless its a doe. Help pay for some hay probably.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yea, sometime the goat's genetics sell for more than the goat is worth conformation wise. People see a line they like in there and pay lots of money for it... then you actually take a look at the animal and geez, just look at the goat's conformation! I don't really care what the genetics are! Just look at what the goat looks like here and now.

Diamonds had more discharge tonight. Her udder is getting bigger still and her tail head is _*finally *_starting to loosen up. I'm so worried she has a single buck! I just don't think she's big enough to have two. Every goat is different... and she is pretty deep and long. I want twins soooo bad!


----------



## Tenacross

I know you have a date and therefore a pretty good idea where she is at, but that little bit of discharge in that picture... What you would usually just think is the plug... is all Jorja did to tip her hand she was going to kid the next morning without me. Udder looked about the same too.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for the input Tim. I know the 28th is the soonest date though because even if she was bred the very day Camo arrived, that would be her due date. She came in heat 2 day after he arrived and we saw her bred. That would be a March 30th due date....

That is good to know about her udder though. I've always though it wasn't big enough for multiples.... I hope I'm wrong!

*5 days! * :wahoo::stars::leap::dance:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

woo hoo the count down is on. she's the last one right? better be a dappled girl. 
Genetics can be a hit or miss, I use to tell people (dog people) you can make or break a dog in 1-2 generations. Be it dogs or goats, I may give it a chance on a first breeding and then decide on if it's a keeper.


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks for the input Tim. I know the 28th is the soonest date though because even if she was bred the very day Camo arrived, that would be her due date. She came in heat 2 day after he arrived and we saw her bred. That would be a March 30th due date....
> 
> That is good to know about her udder though. I've always though it wasn't big enough for multiples.... I hope I'm wrong!
> 
> 5 days! :wahoo::stars::leap::dance:


Is this her first time? Just wondered if not she had before.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, she is a yearling so this is her first time.  

Nope... we still have her sister Ruby after her.... so 2 more.


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yep, she is a yearling so this is her first time.
> 
> Nope... we still have her sister Ruby after her.... so 2 more.


Oh cool is Ruby a dapple too?


----------



## BlissMeadows

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here are some new pics from less than 1/2 an hour ago. The last few are of what it looks like outside now!!!
> 
> Her udder looks a little bigger.... ???


 oh my goodness 
shes so adorable with that kid which kid is that it looks like shes nuzzling?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe. That's Quest! We put him out with the others the other day.  

Ruby is solid red.  Here is a picture of her! She's bred to Teflon.


----------



## BlissMeadows

aww hes so cute!  lol


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hehe. That's Quest! We put him out with the others the other day.
> 
> Ruby is solid red.  Here is a picture of her! She's bred to Teflon.


We're is her spots? Haha. Oh her crossed with Teflon will makes some sweet babies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, I'm sure they will!  And I know what color they are going to be too! RED! Ruby is my favorite doe.. for her personality.  She is sooooo sweet, and funny to be around!


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yep, I'm sure they will!  And I know what color they are going to be too! RED! Ruby is my favorite doe.. for her personality.  She is sooooo sweet, and funny to be around!


Well if they come out any other color you know someone has been hiding in the wood pile. Lol. Can't wait to see those babies.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Wow im going to go out on a limb here and say she could have triplets i have a doe that she dont get a full bag until she kids. I cant wait to see the babies she is beautiful when is she due


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Renae! I'll be thrilled if she has twins! I'm kinda tired of bottle babies.... Hehe.  

She is due next Saturday....


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

I know what you mean do you ever put them on a lamb bar or do you do the one on one bottle that is what we have always done but next year i will have to maybe try a lamb bar just will have to many babies to do the one on one that is another question i had what kind of nipples do you use for Quest


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We feed them one at a time.  

We use a nipple with a yellow cap part and red rubber nipple. They are common and are sold at most farm stores I would assume.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some new pictures. 

Why does it seem like her belly is _shrinking_....?


----------



## still

Babies getting into position make them look like they are shrinking.......I've noticed it with my goats and they had triplets and quads!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> We feed them one at a time.
> 
> We use a nipple with a yellow cap part and red rubber nipple. They are common and are sold at most farm stores I would assume.


oh ok we can do that


----------



## Crossroads Boers

still said:


> Babies getting into position make them look like they are shrinking.......I've noticed it with my goats and they had triplets and quads!!


Well, I hope that's all it is. If she does just have one... it's gonna be a hard delivery!  So hopefully two small ones.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

She's probably dropping. I heard of one girl that was looking for babies because she thought her goat had already had them. LOL


----------



## rdmtnranch

I'm going to say I'm thinking twins. One of each buck and doe. I hope soon cuz I'm excited to see.


----------



## rdmtnranch

Just so you know though, I was thinking one buck with my doe and she had two does. So maybe it is triplets all the same sex.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I remember last year right before our Nubian/boer doe gave birth she looked like she wasn't pregnant anymore, and looked much thinner. She had triplets lol

Come on Diamond!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That would be wonderful! Because I want to doe sooooo bad, and there is a wait list for a buck!  2 does would be WONDERFUL too because then we'd have 2 to chose from, and the other could go to the farm who wants a doe! 

*4 days!! * :wahoo:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I guessed buck/doe twins too.  Both dappled.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That would be so cool! I hope you're right Grace!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

LOL, me too!

P.S. Both of my goatie boys are sold. I don't know if you read about Hazel, my goat, but heck, I just had to share! LOL


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Excited!!!! positive thoughts- dappled girls, dappled girls, think she'll get the vibe. . As for looking skinnier, my girl fifi who kidded yesterday didn't get the skinnier look nor the hollowed out dropped look- what I did notice (aside from udder and ligaments) was she no longer looked like she may prolapse.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks for the happy thoughts Tracy!  

That's great that you sold Hazel's boys Grace! Yep, I did see them! They were soooooooo cute!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

It is great! I didn't actually "Sell" them yet, I guess, but they are spoken for. No one is taking my little boys from their mama! 

Translation: The people will get them when they're weaned.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe.  I knew that was what you meant!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Here are some pics from earlier today.  We were out getting new hay this afternoon so that's why they're late! 

Do you still think she has twins? Somebody please tell me " oh, yea, of course she has twins!". Hehe  Here are two pictures of Poli 6 days before she kidded with 9lb twins.... I am really doubting two at this point. I'm thinking 1 buck!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Still guessing buck/doe twins.


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Here are some pics from earlier today.  We were out getting new hay this afternoon so that's why they're late!
> 
> Do you still think she has twins? Somebody please tell me " oh, yea, of course she has twins!". Hehe  Here are two pictures of Poli 6 days before she kidded with 9lb twins.... I am really doubting two at this point. I'm thinking 1 buck!


She is the same size Cookie was and we got two.


----------



## HoosierShadow

We have a doe that looked smallish on the belly, and thought a single. She ended up having 10lb. twins. Hopefully Diamond gives you twins


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Cookie kidded??!!! How did I miss that!!!!!!!!!!! I'll have to go look for that thread!

Oh good! Glad you all still think twins.  I want twins so bad... I just don't want to get my hopes up in case she gives me one. In 8 years of breeding we have had 7 singles... 6 of which were bucks! Her udder felt full-ish last night. Especially her right side, it actually felt like it had started to fill.... And she had quite a bit of white/clear discharge.  Ligs still rock hard....

*3 days!!! *


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Arg the wait is killing me  I still say there's a chance for twins.


----------



## StarMFarm

No negative thinking now Crossroads. We just have to keep thinking TWINS lol! But look on the bright side, even if it is a single buck, chances are he's going to be absolutely beautiful with tons of dappling


----------



## still

I have to agree with StarMFarm....even a buck has got to be awesome!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You're right.  Let's hope doe!!


----------



## Frosty

Twin dapple does tomorrow.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That would be AWESOME Frosty!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I have to admit, my guts tell me twin bucks on her due date. I am still going to guess buck/doe twins on her due date, though.


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Cookie kidded??!!! How did I miss that!!!!!!!!!!! I'll have to go look for that thread!
> 
> Oh good! Glad you all still think twins.  I want twins so bad... I just don't want to get my hopes up in case she gives me one. In 8 years of breeding we have had 7 singles... 6 of which were bucks! Her udder felt full-ish last night. Especially her right side, it actually felt like it had started to fill.... And she had quite a bit of white/clear discharge.  Ligs still rock hard....
> 
> 3 days!!!


Lol we missed it too so it's no biggy. Ha! My son kept asking if there was more. Ekk 2 boys is enough. Now you need 2 girls.


----------



## DappledBoers

My doe was the same size maybe smaller than her and she had a doe and a buck! 

These pic were either the day of or they day before she kidded.. I would say she Is smaller than yours!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Her udder looks bigger doesn't it? It felt pretty full this morning.  

I gotta tell you all what I felt this morning after feeding.  Diamonds was born here... so she SHOULD be a very friendly doe like the rest, but she's not. Especially now that the only thing we do to her is feel her udder and ligs... which she absolutely hates. But anyway, I caught her and wanted to see if I could feel her kids kicking. I rarely ever feel for her kids since she doesn't like to be touched right now... and I never feel anything when I do try, but I decided to try this morning. 

After just a few seconds I felt REALLY hard kicks about 4 inches in front of her udder several inches up her side. That kid was pounding away to where I could very easily see Diamonds whole belly jiggling!  The kicking felt like an enormous kid was doing it.... "He" continued to kick for 30 seconds or so. Then I felt right above where the kicking was coming from, and there was a big solid head or butt right there! I could actually put my hand over it. It kinda felt like a baseball. I pushed on it a little bit and it moved away. I wonder what part of "him" that was! ?? 

With the power of those kicks.... I'm really thinking one now! I know... Miss Johnny rain cloud! I should be thinking optimistically! Sigh.... come on dapple doe. I want you sooooo bad!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

DappledBoers said:


> My doe was the same size maybe smaller than her and she had a doe and a buck!
> 
> These pic were either the day of or they day before she kidded.. I would say she Is smaller than yours!


Thanks for the encouragement!!!


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks for the encouragement!!!


No rain clouds here lady. Just happy dapple thoughts of one big doe & one little doe. If you seen my kids you would think the black one came from my other doe. He doesn't below with Cookies mini me in boy gender. 
I'm thinking one dapple & maybe one paint for you.


----------



## bayouboergoats

I say twins.....not sure on sexes....I will guess

Buck/Doe 

I think her udder is bigger!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Okay, after that I shall now guess one big buck... It is official, that is my firm guess. 

1 BUCK
BORN ON DUE DATE


----------



## katie

whoa I love your buck! I've never seen a boer like either of them. They're gorgeous


----------



## Nubian_Mama

I think I am goung to jump in here with guessing twins as well...and just because it kicks like a buck, doesn't mean it isn't a spunky doe ;-) keep the doe vibes going!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

katie said:


> whoa I love your buck! I've never seen a boer like either of them. They're gorgeous


Thanks!  The buck actually belongs to Kindlehope Farm, but Diamonds was born here! 

Okay okay. No more single buck thoughts! I'm ruining my happy thoughts!  1 or 2 gorgeous dappled does is surely what she's got in there!

Hopefully her due date is the 30th. She was re-bred by Camo 5 days later, which would put a second date at the 4th of April. Poli had the same thing happen with her, and she kidded a day after the second date. We'll see though! Her udder really felt firm-ish today.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nubian_Mama said:


> I think I am goung to jump in here with guessing twins as well...and just because it kicks like a buck, doesn't mean it isn't a spunky doe ;-) keep the doe vibes going!


Doe doe doe doe doe doe doe doe doe doe doe doe doe doe doe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

LOL Crossroads. I'm sorry for my bad thoughts...

Even if you do get a buck, it will be the most dappled boer you have ever seen and will have great udder conformation. Wait, what did I just say?


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Noooooooo!!!! :GAAH: Don't tell me that she might make us wait 5 more days!  We are already having a hard time as it is waiting to see these beautiful babies! LOL! Oh come on Diamonds! Give mommy :kidred::kidred:! (Just imagine dapples on those )


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Just imagine my joy when we lift up the leg of the absolutely gorgeous dapple kid and find there are no extra parts there! Now if there is... well, I won't go there! We may be eating goat for dinner! Hehe. 

Let's hope she's due on the first date! Imagine how *I* feel about having to wait LONGER! :hammer::hair::mecry::blue::sigh::tears: :GAAH:


----------



## Nubian_Mama

I can only imagine how you feel! I don't have any girls this year for kids so I must live through everyone here on TGS :tears: Really hoping that she kids on the earlier date!


----------



## still

Yes! The earlier date would be great! The anticipation is killing me too!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

poli is going to have three wow is she big not sure on diamond


----------



## bayouboergoats

MotleyBoerGoats said:


> poli is going to have three wow is she big not sure on diamond


Poli already kidded! And for some reason Victoria will not sell the doe?!?!? I am puzzled as too why tho.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yea... Poli kidded exactly a month ago today!  She had 9lb twins! She sure was huge! I put those pics of her on to compare to Diamonds...

Are you kidding Amber?!! Would you sell that doe?!! Hehe.  She's a real beauty. ( I know you're joking!)


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yea... Poli kidded exactly a month ago today!  She had 9lb twins! She sure was huge! I put those pics of her on to compare to Diamonds...
> 
> Are you kidding Amber?!! Would you sell that doe?!! Hehe.  She's a real beauty. ( I know you're joking!)


Well if she were mine no I would not but since she is yours I really think you should sell her so she can come with Journey and Beauty to TEXAS¡!!!!!!!!!¡


----------



## lazykranch

bayouboergoats said:


> Well if she were mine no I would not but since she is yours I really think you should sell her so she can come with Journey and Beauty to TEXAS¡!!!!!!!!!¡


Hey what about me in Ohio. Who do I get. Lol. Just kidding you ladies have awesome goats but my wallet can't afford them. Lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe.  How'd I know that's what you'd say?  

hmmmmm. How about Addy's other buck? Then her triplets would all be going out of state!


----------



## 8566

.... Amber you're funny :snowlaugh:

I get back from spring break looking for Diamond babies ..... come on girl!

Luckily my Pixie didn't kid while I was gone. She might go tmmr. Ligs are almost gone. Everyone made it out alive (hubby typically doesn't take care of the animals).... lol. 

What's the count at?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's great Elizabeth! Glad they all survived!  

If you mean how many days to go she's got 3!


----------



## ShannonM

I think I'm in love with that buck  He's gorgeous!! Hoping for Twin Dapple Does for you...


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hehe.  How'd I know that's what you'd say?
> 
> hmmmmm. How about Addy's other buck? Then her triplets would all be going out of state!


Maybe my goat addiction gave me away???? 
Lol

My hubby has been reading all my post of here and he loves that doe of Poli's ! He said ask her what its gonna take! Hahaha i told him you are not selling her! She is one of your keepers he said everything has a price! He loves how she looks ( i told him "so does Victoria")

And thank u but no thanks on the buck! I don't need a. New buck jet yet I only have one set of kids out if It's Booty Time so far but maybe later.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Shannon! 

Hehe.  "He loves how she looks ( i told him "so does Victoria")" I was laughing out loud as I read what you wrote! She may be for sale later... but right now, we need more fullbloods! 

I was offering the buck to lazyk! She was feeling left out....


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Crossroads, I don't mean to be out of no where, but this just is. LOL

Do you know much about sheep?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, we had Arcott Ridue milk sheep for 6 years... but they weren't mine! They were my now married sister's.  So not a lot but we did have them for several years...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Well, do you know much about lambing?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Not really. They acted the same while in labor.... nesting, up and down... talking a lot and most of them separated themselves from the herd. They would fill their udder 12/24 hours before lambing. I can't tell you much more than that though as I never really observed them.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Yay! That is what I wanted. I wanted to know when they filled their udder. My ewe's udder is hard, and I didn't know when she would go... her estimated due date is one the 4th... should I keep watch? I REALLY don't want to stay up!!!


----------



## ogfabby

Ya know, one of my does that had trips was about the same size. She didn't look like she could possibly have more than one. IMHO, I'm thinking dappled twins, buck and doe, one w some black/brown and one red/white dapple.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Shannon!
> 
> Hehe.  "He loves how she looks ( i told him "so does Victoria")" I was laughing out loud as I read what you wrote! She may be for sale later... but right now, we need more fullbloods!
> 
> I was offering the buck to lazyk! She was feeling left out....


Ahhhh I see lol it gets kinda confusing as to who everyone is talking too!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I don't really know Grace! You should if you think she's looking close. 

That's awesome Abby! Hopefully a red dapple doe and a black dapple doe!!! 

Yea Amber I should have addressed who I was writing to there! 

*2 days! *

:stars::wahoo::wahoo::wahoo::leap::leap:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## clearwtrbeach

How is she looking?? I'll try and keep peeking in, I had about 4 hrs of broken sleep I don't know how long I'll make it today. Your girls sure like to keep us waiting :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I haven't checked on her yet this morning... I will give an update in an hour or so after we feed the critters.


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Eagerly awaiting news on how she is doing! :dance:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Me too Me too how is she today?? looking closer???


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

When you start selling full blood does you let me know i need one to go with my full blood buck


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nothing really new.  I could visibly see a change in her tailhead. It raised quite a bit and ligs softened a lot. Udder still has some filling to do and she doesn't seem very dropped yet. 

Very good news is that her sore mouth looks MUCH better! yay! We treated her again yesterday and I think that is what finally got her going in the right direction! 

I'll let you know Renae.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## clearwtrbeach

Ok tell her it's time! Colored babies it's time!!!! Willow just had two does today-she was 145 days; (hint hint come on we can go a day early )with Fifis 3 sunday we have 5 new babies.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How exciting! Congrats! 

I'll go tell her....


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Please do! We want to see these babies already! Haha!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Pictures from this evening... 

What about "Colors Collide" for a buck name? Collision of Colors? CollidingColors? Are those too corny?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Ooooooooooooo.... I like CollidingColors! A lot! Looks like my ewe and your doe might kid/lamb on the same day... My ewe's due date is EASTER! Whippee!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's great Grace!

Okay I think I skipped a day somewhere?  Today is 3/28 and according to my last post, she should have 1 day before due date.... well she's due 3/30.... Oh well!

How about..... *any day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :stars::leap::wahoo:


----------



## StarMFarm

Soo close!!! I can't wait to see what she has! Hmmm.....how about "Camoflauged in Diamonds"..... I do like "Colors Colide" a lot! I am no good at names lol.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yea... soooooo close! Yet so far away....  

That's a good one!... I thought of that too, but with the "Diamonds" in there, it sounds kinda girly. ?? I'll hang on to it though!


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yea... soooooo close! Yet so far away....
> 
> That's a good one!... I thought of that too, but with the "Diamonds" in there, it sounds kinda girly. ?? I'll hang on to it though!


Ok I worked in a mining operation. And knowing how diamonds are created I could add to sound manly you could put Coal into the Diamond spot if its black dapples.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yea I could!  ^ 

Nothing really new this morning. Her udder is definitely bigger, and her tail head is REALLY raised, but I can still feel a little of both ligs. Hopefully she will kid before the 4th. We have gorgeous sunny weather until then!!! YAY! Then the rain starts up again...


----------



## PercivalRanch

Hoping for kids for you today! We have several does who you can still fill their ligs WHILE they are in early labor. We go by their bags whether or not they are strutted. Not all strut before kidding but we are usually right on when they are going to kid


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hey! I know you! Hi Roslynn! We were emailing each other about Camo back in Feb...  

Yea, we've had several does kid while ligs are still present. Only one had a strutted udder too, the others were just really full.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

It sounds like it's been a weird year for does showing or not showing I should say typical signs.


----------



## PercivalRanch

You've had alot of nice kids so far! Hoping for dapple does for you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!  ^


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Crossroads, I have been thinking about names for some kids. I like to think a little in depth and look for something original so I hope these aren't too out there. 
Buckling names:
Tainted Masquerade (tainted is another word for spots and masquerade is another word for camo)
Onyx Smokescreen (black dapple)
(Onyx is the black gem, sticking with Gems for Diamonds, and smokescreen is a form of camo)

Doeling name:
Gem in Disguise 
(Wanted to use Ruby, but you have a Ruby already so Gem works just as well)


----------



## imthegrt1

This has to be one of the most famous and most look at pregnancy.
Ill start the bidding without evening seeing them born


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Nubian Mama! Those are great! I love Tainted Masquerade. Great buck name!  

New pictures... her udder still has some filling to do. Her ligs were pretty soft though.


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Nubian Mama! Those are great! I love Tainted Masquerade. Great buck name!
> 
> New pictures... her udder still has some filling to do. Her ligs were pretty soft though.


What? You have two spotted does. Ok I'm jealous.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yea, that's Star.  She gave us two red kids bred to Teflon... Her doe Beauty is the one going to TX.


----------



## peggy

Getting close..... how exciting.


----------



## mtmom75

Yay! She'll be kidding soon! I really think she's got 2 in there.


----------



## Nubian_Mama

You are very welcome! I really liked Tainted Masguerade too! That's why I listed it first  I am still rooting for twins on that girl!  Can't wait!


----------



## TheMixedBag

Might be a little late, but I kinda like Hunt(ing) for Diamonds. It gets both names in there, at the very least.


----------



## lazykranch

Just curious how do you ship kids that far? By plane? In a crate? On a truck? This has been a curiosity with me because I see something we like but it's too far away.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I like it! Thanks! TheMixedBag!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

lazykranch said:


> Just curious how do you ship kids that far? By plane? In a crate? On a truck? This has been a curiosity with me because I see something we like but it's too far away.


The three we have going out of state currently are going to be shipped by truck... some people ship by plane though.  It just depends...


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> The three we have going out of state currently are going to be shipped by truck... some people ship by plane though.  It just depends...


My horse shipper never gets out that far so I wondered. He runs Ohio thru Florida a lot. But nothing past Illinois very often. He said he will haul goats but babies would have to be in a crate and be able to be in the trailer. No goats in the truck. Hehe.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Okay, gosh. I keep changing my guesses, but NOW I think she will have 1 boy and one girl! I promise not to change it again!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay I like your final guess Grace! Lets hope so! That would be wonderful!!  And both dappled of course...


----------



## StarMFarm

I hope to see some dappled babies over the weekend Diamonds! No let me correct that, I hope to see two dappled does this weekend Diamonds


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe^.  That sure would be nice! I really think her due date is the 4th at this point. After reading that thread on the 5 day heat thing, I bet she took on the second breeding not the first just like Poli....  

Her ligs were REALLY soft this morning and she had more discharge....


----------



## HarleyBear

Hey Crossroads! I've been following this thread and it has been quite exciting! I am keeping my fingers crossed for twins for you!

Quick question, what's the difference between moon-spots and dapples?

Whatever your kids look like, I am sure they will be beautiful!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hi Lilian!

Thanks a lot! I really hope she has twins!  

You know, I don't really know!!  I read somewhere that moon spots are a light color over a darker colored spot. Dapples is when the spots on the goat are all connected and undefined large splotches, spots is when they are actual roundish spots... here is an example 

The first pic is a spotted boer, the second is a dappled boer. The spotted buck is actually Diamonds dad! 

~ Victoria


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hi Lilian!
> 
> Thanks a lot! I really hope she has twins!
> 
> You know, I don't really know!!  I read somewhere that moon spots are a light color over a darker colored spot. Dapples is when the spots on the goat are all connected and undefined large splotches, spots is when they are actual roundish spots... here is an example
> 
> The first pic is a spotted boer, the second is a dappled boer. The spotted buck is actually Diamonds dad!
> 
> ~ Victoria


That's cool I was wondering this myself. Thanks. Our doe is out of a spotted then.









This is Steeler. Sneek A Peeks son


----------



## Trickyroo

Ok , I second what Nancy said , *WHOA !!* :drool:


----------



## lazykranch

Trickyroo said:


> Ok , I second what Nancy said , WHOA !! :drool:


Diamonds daddy is a hottie. Lol. Do you own him too? Can he come visit our farm. Lol.


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Well, since we have to wait longer, let's look on the bright side! She must be taking this extra time to cook a few more dapples on her doelings


----------



## Crossroads Boers

^ I bet you're right Nubian mama! I just came across CGL Farm Boers today... those are by far the pretties dappled boers I have ever seen! WOW! Here is a link to their site: http://cglfarms.com/ In case anyone wants to see.  Heather, (aka "Maggie) a user on here has a red buck from them...

Lazyk: no we just had him loaned here. We helped a farm show their goats one summer and they gave us a free breeding to him!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

We bred him to Cosmo and she gave us two does!!! Sure was a good deal on our part!!


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> We bred him to Cosmo and she gave us two does!!! Sure was a good deal on our part!!


Exactly sounds like an awesome deal to me too. We don't have anything near that nice around here. I would have to goto another state to find something that nice.


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Sounds like a great deal! Oh I am trying so hard not to mentally squeeze Diamonds right now! Lol! I want to see kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Me too.... ^  I want to see what she's got in there sooo bad! Dapples? Black? Does and bucks or buck and doe? Well, I guess we all already know that she has two dapple does right?  

Ligs are really soft tonight, but udder still needs to fill...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

COME ON DIAMONDS! Can you just... squeeze her???


----------



## ogfabby

She needs to have those babies!!


----------



## boyd59

Anything new this morning?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'll go see.......  We are gonna be gone all day. ( shhhhhhhh!) So she better not look close!  I really do doubt it...


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> I'll go see.......  We are gonna be gone all day. ( shhhhhhhh!) So she better not look close!  I really do doubt it...


Oh no! Sure hope she is not close!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay just gave Quest his bottle and checked Diamonds. Her udder filled some since last night and ligs are VERY soft.... 

This is either 150 or 145.  I don't really care at this point, because the longer they are in there the more it will look like twins right?  It better not be one enormous single buck... Oh dear.... 

Pictures from just now.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

bayouboergoats said:


> Oh no! Sure hope she is not close!


Yeah, I don't HAVE to go... So not a huge problem if she suddenly gets close. We need to leave at 8:00... it is almost 7.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

wow hard to say if it'll be today or tomorrow.  I can't wait to see.


----------



## lazykranch

So any poka-dotted baby's yet?


----------



## Trickyroo

Any baby Diamonds running around there yet ?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Hello?? We are all patiently waiting for an update here...lol


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I bet you she didn't have them yet... I'm thinking Easter babies!


----------



## imthegrt1

Tick....tock....


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Sorry.  We got back a couple hours ago and I was out enjoying this GORGEOUS day!!! This was the warmest day of the year so far!!!! We were all hot and getting sun burned.. and a couple of the goats were panting.  I think it got close to 75! ( some of you are like "that's hot?") 

Nope... no polka dotted kids yet.  I'm guessing she'll wait till Wednesday at least.... We'll see though! 

I am itching a mosquito bite! AHHHH! They're back!


----------



## BlissMeadows

Yes it was warm here also i love it and yes i hate the mosquitos and we have them bad here but it was a wonderful day . Glad to hear you got to enjoy the day


----------



## Trickyroo

Yes , it was quite the day today , wasnt it 
It must have been in the high fifties here on Long Island.
I'll take it


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow I'd love 75! Its been unseasonably cool this month! Usually in the upper 50s and 60s, but it's been much cooler. Today was really nice though  
Hopefully Diamonds will kid when the weather is nice and comfortable


----------



## lazykranch

HoosierShadow said:


> Wow I'd love 75! Its been unseasonably cool this month! Usually in the upper 50s and 60s, but it's been much cooler. Today was really nice though
> Hopefully Diamonds will kid when the weather is nice and comfortable


Any Easter kids hopping along the bunny trail with Diamonds chasing after? Lol.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

diamond pop the kids we want to see some spotted or dabble kids here


----------



## Crossroads Boers

*Happy Easter!!! *

Nope, nothing new yet....


----------



## Trickyroo

Happy Easter Everyone !


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

happy easter!!!


----------



## pierceingstarr

ray:Hellllllllloooooo, Its Easter today. Today should be the day. Have a firm talking to. She needs to understand that kids are to be born on Easter. LOL
Good Luck.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Wed? hmm did I miss something on her dates? or is Wed 155?
It was actually nice here yesterday about 75 for us of course we'll hit a hard summer probably way more days over 100 than I care for.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Yes today would be an excellent day Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Frosty

Well you just go out and whisper in her ear that it is time. We all want some easter babies and to see her colors. lol. Will be watching for them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yes, Happy Easter! He is risen!! 

Thursday is her second due date so, Wednesday would either be 154 or 149.  

Nope babies yet!  He udder is still gradually filling her ligs are super soft.


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Happy Easter Crossroads, goats and Diamonds followers! I was hoping that she would give us some Easter surprises but alas. I am just glad all is still well! I will keep looking!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Nubian Mama! Same to you!  

new pictures from just now. I couldn't even make out a ligament on one side.. I could just barely find the other. Udder still isn't full though. She may be a last minute-er. 

I definitely say two with this belley! Shees! I wonder what she ate!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Wowza! Look at that belly today!


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Nubian Mama! Same to you!
> 
> new pictures from just now. I couldn't even make out a ligament on one side.. I could just barely find the other. Udder still isn't full though. She may be a last minute-er.
> 
> I definitely say two with this belley! Shees! I wonder what she ate!


Lookout Wideload coming thru! Haha.


----------



## ogfabby

Oh come on girl! I wanna see the babies. BAD!!!!!


----------



## Nubian_Mama

I bet she lays down at night and laughs with all of the other does who have driven us crazy and made us wait!! Lol! Diamonds, you had better give doelings with lots of color after all of this!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe. I'm sure she does! This is nothing compared to what Poli put us through though. Oh that was just awful. Her doe has turned out really, really nice though, so she was well worth the wait.


----------



## Trickyroo

I *dont* even want to get into what Poli but us all through , lolol
Diamonds , you be a good girl and give those babies up now


----------



## Trickyroo

How is that big momma doing today ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Not sure yet Laura.  I'm guessing no different but will go see and update in a little while.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yep, just checked her. Nothing's new....  I'm guessing/hoping for Wednesday kids! She could wait till her second date though which would be Thursday... Hopefully no later! 

Poli made us wait 6 days past the original date.... That was a BAD BAD Poli! We just about went bald didn't we Laura?!


----------



## Trickyroo

That was the worst , lolol But it was definitely worth the wait 
Poli was laughing at us every minute of her last pregnancy days , lol
She figured , "heck if Im the one thats having to go through this , I can at least have some fun while Im at it" ! :laugh:


----------



## Frosty

Yip I followed Polly and am now following Diamond. I will be bald if this keeps up.. Can't wait to see those babies but guess we have no choice.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Too funny, yep Poli wins for this years hair pulling doe- well at least I hope so (hint hint Diamonds).


----------



## lazykranch

Lol Poli made my waiting on Cookie a bit easier. But I'm not sure what I will do when it's Baby Latte's turn. You all better be on around Memorial Day. Lol. 
Come on Diamonds I'm bored at work need done excitement. Haha.


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Oh wow! If Poli was worse than this, I am kind of glad I got to miss it! Crossroads, I did see her little doeling and she is gorgeous! Best of luck with her in shows!


----------



## mtmom75

Ahhh, come on Diamonds! Give them up!  Every morning I get on here thinking maybe today is the day I'll get to see those cute little dappled doelings. I don't want to wait anymore LOL!


----------



## still

mtmom75 said:


> Ahhh, come on Diamonds! Give them up!  Every morning I get on here thinking maybe today is the day I'll get to see those cute little dappled doelings. I don't want to wait anymore LOL!


Me too!! I even check if I wake up in the middle of the night! I promise I'm not a stalker but I want to see what she has! It's like the Princess Kate of goatdom!!! Lol!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'm glad you missed Poli's too Nubian Mama! She really made us wait.... Her doe Liberty is a real beauty and we love her.  She is turning into a a really nice little doe.  So the wait was well worth it! 

Can't wait to see Diamonds dappled does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I want her to have one colored like this girl! This is An Gaelin from Gold Country boers. She is sired by Poili's dad... BTW!


----------



## boyd59

She is beautiful! That would be awesome


----------



## clearwtrbeach

She's really nice, love the way her midline is so different.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

My dream boer would be a dappled paint..... 

New pictures.  Her udder looks bigger and ligs are still really, really soft.


----------



## lazykranch

Crossroads Boers said:


> I want her to have one colored like this girl! This is An Gaelin from Gold Country boers. She is sired by Poili's dad... BTW!


Now that's one wild looking doe. I like the one behind her with the spotted paint britches. You have got some totally cool goats lady!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Crossroads Boers said:


> I want her to have one colored like this girl! This is An Gaelin from Gold Country boers. She is sired by Poili's dad... BTW!


Haha. Woops. Poili? Who's Poili? I meant Poli!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Any goats yet? I have been browsing this site. I haven't been on for a whole TWO days! *GASP*


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope not yet Grace.  Good to have ya back! 

She had some discharge tonight. From what I could see it looked clear-ish. Her udder is still filling and seems bigger every time I feel it. Her ligs were close to gone this evening. So I think we should be getting fairly close. I'm hoping no later than Wednesday... I kind of doubt she'd go early though. So hopefully no later than Thursday!


----------



## Trickyroo

We all know it takes forever to make a beautiful
Diamond , but seriously , lolol
I think Diamonds has some pretty special sparkly babies in there


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Tricky that's funny. I hope she goes today or last night since we haven't heard from her yet today,.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'll go check her... and feed the impatient bottle baby and be right back!!  

Yep Laura, the longer they are in there, the more dapples those girls will have!! Heehee.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Come on Diamond! Show us whatcha got in there! =)


----------



## Frosty

oh no nothing yet. Well I have to run out to tractor supply today to check for some things so maybe time I get back. lol


----------



## Trickyroo

:GAAH::GAAH::GAAH: Diamonds !!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Arg, she's killing me. She just has to go before or after I do chores today- not during. :laugh:


----------



## mmiller

Dont forget to take pics!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay just checked on her.... Ligs are basically gone and her udder was pretty hard. She looked pretty thin like the kids dropped too.  So I am excited!! Doubt today but maybe tomorrow!!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

No No think today!!! That is how my red girl was this year, morning noticeably but not totally gone ligaments and udder change.


----------



## pubgal83

Today today today!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Whoo hoo Come on Diamond! You can do it! Oh and I promise if you just spit them out already your momma will quit squeezing and poking and touching all over your udder!

I am in the house all day today working on dreadful taxes! The deadline is in less than two weeks and I am no where near done! ughh So It would be fantastic to get to see some sparkly dappled *doelings* today! =)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It sure would Amber!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

bayouboergoats said:


> Whoo hoo Come on Diamond! You can do it! Oh and I promise if you just spit them out already your momma will quit squeezing and poking and touching all over your udder!
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

It has to be today! Come on, Beady will probably lamb today and then we can have baby moments together! :hi5:

LOL, I am hoping for 1 buck/1 doe!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It would be soooooo nice if she would go today.  I don't think she will though. Just not seeming close enough.  

I'll be sure to update if anything changes!


----------



## StarMFarm

:fireworks: :stars: :leap: :wahoo: :hi5:  :clap: :dance: :thumb: oh and of course :kidred: :kidred: ....I think that pretty much sums it up :laugh:


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Come on girl!! We are so ready to see thoae pretty little doelings!!


----------



## Frosty

Wow I am back from tractor supply and I pop in here to look for those babies and boy nothing yet. Well I will keep checking back. Hurry up will ya.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

lol every time I see a reply I have to jump over and check to see if 'it's the one".


----------



## peggy

Me too...lol...


----------



## still

Me too! This thread is gonna hold a record for the highest number of replies!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well I am just glad to see its not just me stalking Diamonds! I was starting to think I may have a problem...lol


----------



## lazykranch

Can we get in trouble in her state for stalking a goat. Lol.


----------



## merrykatherine

We'll all get in trouble together, cause I'm stalking too!! I wonder how many people are following this?? These babies will be born famous!


----------



## Trickyroo

Sure , tomorrow I have to make a grain run , so that's when she will have them for sure !
So everybody , tune on tomorrow afternoon , lolol


----------



## Stacie1205

I anyone near there with a barn cam? Wouldn't it be great to watch, lol.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I almost cried when a horse gave birth on the cam I was watching!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Hey Victoria do you have internet access in your barn like WIFI or even with a wifi range extender????

If you do I know what you will be getting in the mail for Christmas from Bayou Boer Goats! A brand new BARN CAMERA!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I think having a barn camera would be a blessing !!!!!!
Get one before I go bald waiting for babies to be born , will ya


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Lol! And here I was worried that I would be arrested for stalking a goat!! So glad to see that there are a lot of us with bald spots and joining one another in the cell if we do!! Come on Diamonds! And BayouBoer, I definitely agree with a camera! This is driving me nuts! And my hubby as well since I have the app on my phone. I check it all the time...he calls it my other goat addiction!! Haha!


----------



## still

The app is definitely keeping me distracted at work! Lol.....I'm constantly checking it


----------



## Trickyroo

If I had a barn cam I swear i would be watching it all the time when I was in the house , lolol
I think my girls and boy would have me cracking up at their crazy 
antics !!! 
I would LOVE to have a barn cam


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Wow! There is like two pages of posts that I hadn't seen! Sorry for not updating sooner! The internet was down all afternoon!!  

Diamonds isn't a whole lot different. Her udder is VERY full, but ligs came back some. I definitely think she'll go before or on Thursday!!!! It is likely that she could go tomorrow even!!! I'm so excited!! 

Yep, we do Amber. I take the laptop to the barn every time one of the does goes in labor... Do you need our address for the Christmas present? or do you still have it??!! Heehee!!  

If I don't update for a while, don't jump to conclusions... if she goes into labor, I'll be on here within seconds!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I'll give you my address to , just in case you have a extra barn cam 

WOW , Diamonds looks like one big diamond now , lololol
She's almost all white now she is so big , lol Poor baby !!


----------



## Frosty

Well looks like I am gonna have to call It a night with no baby fix. She is just teasing all of us now.. Maybe tomorrow..Goodnight Diamond


----------



## Crossroads Boers

It's strange to see you say that Frosty! We are on Pacific time and it's not yet 4:30.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay it looks like the kiddos have dropped to me?? Any one else notice that too?


----------



## bayouboergoats

Happydancehappydancehappy dance!!!! It is getting sooooo Close now!!!!




Crossroads Boers said:


> Wow! There is like two pages of posts that I hadn't seen! Sorry for not updating sooner! The internet was down all afternoon!!
> 
> *how dare you make us all wait the suspense was literally killing me!!!!*
> 
> Diamonds isn't a whole lot different. Her udder is VERY full, but ligs came back some. I definitely think she'll go before or on Thursday!!!! It is likely that she could go tomorrow even!!! I'm so excited!!
> *AHHHHH SOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!*
> 
> Yep, we do Amber. I take the laptop to the barn every time one of the does goes in labor... Do you need our address for the Christmas present? or do you still have it??!! Heehee!!
> 
> *Nope I do not need the address! Still got is saved! Any preference on Barn cams you would like to have?* =)
> 
> If I don't update for a while, don't jump to conclusions... if she goes into labor, I'll be on here within seconds!!
> 
> *You better update within seconds cuz dont forget I have your address and I can be to your house within 4 days to smack you! lolol *
> 
> Now watch just cuz I said that she will go into labor and I will _miss_ the whole darn thing! ughh would be just my luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Amber you have my laughing out loud!!! 

"You better update within seconds cuz dont forget I have your address and I can be to your house within 4 days to smack you! lolol" :ROFL::lol:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Haha... I'm still laughing!


----------



## cowgirlboergoats

:GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH::GAAH: show me some :kidred::kidred:


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

yes i think she has alot im thinking by morning it looks like her teats are touching her leg great sign


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Haha... I'm still laughing!


I think it is really bad when you laugh at yourself so hard! I had myself over here cracking up and my daughter kept asking me what in the world i was laughing so hard at!


----------



## Kaneel

Wow....huge thread lol! And Diamond seems to be purposely driving us all crazy...maybe if you bug her enough she'll just...pop 'em out?


----------



## IrishRoots

I've been lurking as well!! We want to see some beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

:ROFL::slapfloor: You two are hysterical , lol
Hurry about Diamonds , many people here waiting on you and some are , well , going a bit cwazy here


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Okay I'm callin it a night. I'll update again in the morning!


----------



## BlissMeadows

Aw man! i hope she goes soon im like on the edge of my seat lol


----------



## ogfabby

Heeeeeere babies!!! 

Let's goooo!!


----------



## lazykranch

I know she's all the way across the states but I'm up & feel the need to go check on her while her owner sleeps CAUSE its driving me crazy waiting. Lol. Woohoo that took a lot out of me. Haha. Ok I feel much better now. Now what time is it out there? How much longer till its daylight.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Its 730 here so she really should have updated us by now...i been up for hours! Lol 

It should be 530am there Victoria you have slept long enough lol give us our update please ma'am!


----------



## mmiller

I agree with Amber... Maybe shes out at the barn cause she having babies??


----------



## rdmtnranch

Lol you guys are so funny. I guess I'm funny too. First thing I did this morning was look at this thread.


----------



## still

Rdmtnranch-I did the exact same thing! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh Victoria , wakey wakey , lolol
How is our Diamonds ?
Any little sparkly baby diamonds bouncing around over there yet ??


----------



## Frosty

Well I come here first thing to check to and still nothing. Lets hope she is not sleeping and is out watching Diamond deliver two little doelings all dappled like she wanted. lol


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Alright you east coast people you are beating me on here.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Goodness gracious! It's 6:45!! Good morning people who aren't on Pacific time!!  Okay I'm awake now! 

Sad news report. There is nothing to report..... I think we are going to have to wait till tomorrow as she is the same....  I could still feel part of one lig and udder was soft again.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well poo on her! hmphhh 
guess we will ALL have to wait!


----------



## Frosty

I really didn't want to hear that. Cant you say something in her ear to get her going. Promise her a special treat or something. lol. Will check back later.


----------



## clearwtrbeach

That's it, ok it's time to take her on a long walk or a short jog.


----------



## lazykranch

Oh ppfftt. Well plan B. lets all jump in the truck & go get a front row seat @ Diamonds barn. Them maybe she will have them. Who all do I need to pick up. Lol?


----------



## mmiller

I would say me but I have 2 nannies fixin to drop any time. As soon as you leave thats when they have their babies!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

lazykranch said:


> Oh ppfftt. Well plan B. lets all jump in the truck & go get a front row seat @ Diamonds barn. Them maybe she will have them. Who all do I need to pick up. Lol?


You can come get me I would love to be there in person to see the big event!

oooo and I could love and hug and squeeze all over Journey & Beauty while I am there! Score!


----------



## Trickyroo

Me too !!! But im far aways


----------



## pubgal83

bayouboergoats said:


> You can come get me I would love to be there in person to see the big event!
> 
> oooo and I could love and hug and squeeze all over Journey & Beauty while I am there! Score!


I would love that! Wish it was possible....


----------



## still

That would be pretty fun!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

My mom and dad grew up on a farm so the second time we had babies we put a web cam in the barn so they could see it on the computer they live about 30 miles from us oh they enjoyed it so much.We dont want those babies to come out to soon .Oh i know maybe a nice back rub is all she is waiting for


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hey that would be fun! I don't think Diamonds would appreciate the crowd though.... Maybe we will get a barn cam before December kidding so everyone can watch!  

Diamonds ligs are still barely there. Her udder was really full again though.  So hopefully tomorrow sometime!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Renae, I just looked at your site! It looks great! Very well done!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I'd love a cam before next springs kids. Diamond will wait until the middle of the night when she's sure you are asleep. :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I sure hope she doesn't Tracy!!!!!  That would be awful!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Thank you my daughter is a god sent some times she is very good with making web sites


----------



## Frosty

well took a break from errands and chores o check out this thread. Still no babies. Gee she is just gonna keep us guessing. Be back later lol


----------



## imthegrt1

You sure she's not just fat !!!lol


----------



## Nubian_Mama

She is just going to keep us posting and checking in to see if she can make some kind of record on TGS!! Lol!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Nubian_Mama said:


> She is just going to keep us posting and checking in to see if she can make some kind of record on TGS!! Lol!


I am pretty sure she has already set a new record for quite a few things...most views most comments etc etc! These kiddos of hers are already famous before they have even been born!


----------



## Trickyroo

clearwtrbeach said:


> I'd love a cam before next springs kids. Diamond will wait until the middle of the night when she's sure you are asleep. :laugh:


:hi5::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## Trickyroo

bayouboergoats said:


> I am pretty sure she has already set a new record for quite a few things...most views most comments etc etc! These kiddos of hers are already famous before they have even been born!


I think Poli's thread is longer , but I havent compared them yet , lolol
It seems like Poli took years for her to have kids , lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I'll go see if Poli's thread was longer Laura. I think it was too.  

We have been in town all afternoon and just got back. I better go make sure we don't have two dappled does running around out there!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

POLIS THREAD HAD *58 *PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

58!?!?! Holy cow we were all pretty ready for her kiddos! Lol


----------



## bayouboergoats

Did you find any Flashy sparkles n Diamonds running around???


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope... just her.  We are getting close though... ligs are basically gone and udder is really big. She doesn't seem to be all the dropped but every goat is different.  

Tomorrow will either be 155 or 150! So.... praying she goes tomorrow!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Such a pretty girl!

I say she goes tonight sometime....I can see some dropping in a few of the pics it looks like. 

I can not wait to see what she has in there!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I know me either!!! Hopefully within 24 hours!


----------



## merrykatherine

It's 7:30 pm here... At 4:15 this AM I was sitting on a dog house (that had two goats in it) trying to hang on to a bottle with ONE hand while a calf attacked the other end. With my other hand I was checking this thread on my cell phone! LOL. 

My husband wanted to know why I had to clean cow poo and mud off my phone..LOL


----------



## bayouboergoats

7:30pm here too if she goes tonight i sure hope its within the next 2 hours cuz i will be ZzZzZzZzZz if its later than that!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Praying she is in labor! LOL

Ugh, I feel like the same thing is going on with my stinking sheep...

I do see some dropping in those pics, too.

I always say to myself, on whatever it is, " If she IS prego, she has to pop."


----------



## lazykranch

Ok I've been out in the barn chasing 2 baby escape artists. I can't seem to keep them out of my horse part of the barn. 
Anyway I see I didn't miss anything yet. Guess I'll check back in the morning.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Don't worry Amber and others... we have till the morning to wait at least.  I'll update at about 6:45am.  Her udder has gotten HUGE!!


----------



## Kaneel

Sounds like its getting close! Good luck Crossroads!


----------



## Trickyroo

I knew it !!! I figured Poli's thread was longer , lolol
Like I said , it took years , lol
For anybody that hadnt tuned into Poli's thread , it was a record
breaker IMO !! We all turned a couple years older waiting for that 
lovely girl to kid , lol

Now Miss Diamonds , are you looking to top her thread with your 
own ?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Noooooooo no no no no. She's most certainly NOT! Don't even let that thought come into your head Laura! She most certainly is going to have her dappled does tomorrow morning.  1 black dapple and 1 red dapple to be exact.  

Here are a couple set up pics from this evening.


----------



## BlissMeadows

wow her bag has gotten huge she going to be a mama soon good luck ill say a prayer for mom and kids and you


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

You know, you should NOT get your hopes up for does, or you will get traditional bucks! She will have 1 red dapple doe and 1 red dapple buck!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh , thats a relief !!
I'll tune in tomorrow to see these gorgeous babies


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You know you're right Grace.... That's what Cosmo did!  

Thanks Tasha!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Hey just a thought maybe some lite feng shui music in the barn and a mineral oil hoof rub that should do the trick along with the back rub well sometimes it works on us why not


----------



## lazykranch

Ok so it's 6:55am here and so far I've missed nothing. So out to the barn I head . Will check back after breakfast.


----------



## bayouboergoats

6:15here i over slept! Ughh 


Glad to see she has not had them yet! 

I will be back after i get the DH off to work and the little one off to school!


----------



## still

I'm gonna need counseling since I have fit in checking this thread into my morning routine! Come on Diamonds!!!


----------



## ogfabby

Ok, it's 7 am here. I wanna see baby pics!!!


----------



## merrykatherine

Do we need to show her the calendar?

Lol


----------



## mmiller

First place I checked this morning an Diamonds is a no show witht he babies!!


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Oh my! I have checked this thread 4 times already, hoping to see some beautiful little gems!! It is 9:07 am here and I am anxiously awaiting an update!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

AHHHHHHHH!!! OH MY GOODNESS!!!!! I just woke up and came racing out to the barn hearing a screaming kid...... Diamonds HAD A GORGEOUS BLACK DAPpLED *DOE*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't believe it!!!!! 

I think she has another...she still looks plenty big.... pics soon!!


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG !!!!!!!!!!!
Thats amazing , cant wait for pictures !!!!!!!!!
You rock Diamonds !!!! Good girl !!!!!!!


This better not be a April joke , lolol


----------



## bayouboergoats

AHHHHHH!!!!!!!! just in time I am backl home now!~ come on girl you can do it!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe Laura. Here are some pics for proof!! I am so excited I'm shaking!!! We got a dappled doe!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Black dapples!!!! Whooo hoo! Come on Diamonds show us some red dapples now!!!! And I mean red dapples with no little testicles either! hahaha


----------



## Trickyroo

still said:


> I'm gonna need counseling since I have fit in checking this thread into my morning routine! Come on Diamonds!!!


What in the world are we all going to do when Diamonds has hare babies 
Who can we stalk next :scratch:


----------



## bayouboergoats

SOOOO STINKIN CUTE!!!!! love love love her colors!!!!!



HAPPY DANCE!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

*OMG !!!!!*. I never saw a black dappled goat before !!!!!
At least I don't think I did , but anyway , OMG she's gorgeous !!!!!!!!!
Congrats honey , I'm so happy for you


----------



## bayouboergoats

Well are there any more??? How is Diamond doing???? 


Sorry I am a little impatient over here!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well !!!! What's going on , lolol
We are all glued to the computer now ,lolol


----------



## bayouboergoats

Soo I am guessing she is keeper right?!?!?!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Amber and Laura!  I am so thrilled! 

She's gotta have another in there.... if there wasn't a kid on the ground I wouldn't even know she had one! I have no clue how old this doe is, but I think we are going to go in and see if we can get Diamonds going again as she is not doing anything except talking to her doe.


----------



## bayouboergoats

so wish she had a barn cam right about now.....I know she is busy helping with the baby but the suspense is HORRIBLE I am sooooo not good at waiting!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Yea, we'll probably keep her. I am trying to work out a deal with our friends who we bought Poli and Cosmo from so we'll see....


----------



## bayouboergoats

You beat me to the post!

Was she already dried off?? She appears to be some what dry in the pics to me....Hope everything works out great and she spits another one out!


----------



## Trickyroo

Can I have her ?::ROFL:


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> Yea, we'll probably keep her. I am trying to work out a deal with our friends who we bought Poli and Cosmo from so we'll see....


After you are thru helping Diamonds deliver you will have to give us some details on this deal!


----------



## mmiller

Congrats!!! Thats some coloring shes got there... She is stunning!!!


----------



## still

Gorgeous!!!! That's ssooooooo wonderful!!! Very happy for you!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Marcey! 

Well, I would Amber, but I haven't proposed my idea to them yet... So maybe after I do! 

The doe is still wet, but she is nursing and bouncing around.... still no action from Diamonds...


----------



## bayouboergoats

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalal

This is me over here singing to pass the time.....

lalalalalalalalalalalalalalal


----------



## mmiller

Tell her she cant hold out now shes already had one!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

I need a nap now , lol. The excitement wore me out , lolol


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Oh my goodness!! I went to give my bottle babies another bottle and I come back in to find this!! (I feed two at a time so no hands to check my app!!) That little doeling is beautiful!! Congrats on the super dappled doe!! All of that cooking paid off! ;-) Good job Diamonds!! Now give mommy a red dappled doe


----------



## bayouboergoats

I think my refresh button broke....



:scratch::scratch::scratch:


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Lol! If yours is, mine is too! Ahhh! I am going bald over here..hope everything is still going smoothly over there!


----------



## mmiller

bayouboergoats said:


> I think my refresh button broke....
> 
> 
> 
> :scratch::scratch::scratch:


I all but spit my coffee out!!! Too funny!!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

LOL :laugh::laugh: I told you Victoria, she'd wait until you were asleep last night! Congrats Dapple girl!!!!!! ok bet's on what the next one is anyone??? I'd love to say another dapple doe, BUT I won't say what I think so I don't jinx it


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay.........according to my time it has been _8 minutes_ since your last post!

Were there anymore????? How is momma and baby doing?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I think she may be done! ??? She just had her afterbirth come out.... They only do that when they're done right? The doe is really little for a single... I don't think more than 8lbs. I guess a single doe is 100 times better than a single buck!


----------



## Frosty

oh wonderful cannot wait to see the pictures. Has the second one come out yet lol. Remember Diamond I said two doelings.


----------



## Nubian_Mama

Tell her she can't be done already!! We all told her twins!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Well , if she is done , that dapple baby was certainly worth the wait 
Geez , she is gorgeous !!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Crossroads Boers said:


> I think she may be done! ??? She just had her afterbirth come out.... They only do that when they're done right? The doe is really little for a single... I don't think more than 8lbs. I guess a single doe is 100 times better than a single buck!


To date I have never had one pass afterbirth with another kid still inside....So I think it is save to say just one. However just keep an eye on her to be sure. I was worried to death when Sandy delivered then passed the afterbirth...I just knew she had another one in there she was still pretty big looking. But nope no more she is just fine and is a healthy and fat and sassy! Her buck kid is growing at an alarming rate! He is dang near a big as Faith who is a 1 1/2 weeks behind him!


----------



## Nubian_Mama

I cannot stop looking at the pictures! That doeling is a gem! Absolutely gorgeous colors!! Way to go Diamonds!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Well even if it's only one, you couldn't ask for a better looking GIRL!!


----------



## bayouboergoats

clearwtrbeach said:


> well even if it's only one, you couldn't ask for a better looking girl!!


amen!!!!

Just gorgeous!


----------



## bayouboergoats

Okay off to go feed my own goats now...lol

Maybe she will be dried off by the time I get back! 

Have you picked a name yet now that you see her coloring???


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, that's okay. She is gorgeous and I couldn't have asked for a better single! That's just what we wanted.  A black dappled doe.  I just can't get over how little she is! Sure seems like she would've had another... 

Like always I'll get better specifics and make a birth ann. thread in a few hours... after she dries off and looks really, really cute!


----------



## mmiller

Yes if I dont get to the morning feedings my goats will think they have been starved an abandoned!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Nope, still need to think about the name... I like "Camouflaged in Diamonds".


----------



## mmiller

Just seen the new pics!! I cant wait to see her grow up!!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

fantastic i just got her over slept big time see i told you she just needed so spa time way to go miss Diamond


----------



## pubgal83

Of course I missed all the action! So glad she gave you a dappled girl. Man is she gorgeous!! Congratulations


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks!! We just weighed her and she is 8.4. 

I just realized this is our first kid ever born out of one of our own home grown does! That is pretty cool! She is the second dapple ever born to our farm too, with her mom being the first!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Yay!! Congrats! Those pretty gray spots should turn cream colored


----------



## clearwtrbeach

So she is out of teflon then right? I hope when she's bred to Rich she still give you beautiful dapples (since she has a nice gene 'lock in' so to speak on the dapples).


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

i think i should wake up before i start typing wow sorry every one i meant to say i just got up .That i over slept big time and see all she needed was some spa time


----------



## lazykranch

Ok so I missed everything. Aw so cute. Congrats on the new dappled doeling.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Regan! 

Actually Tracy she's out of a black dappled buck. Here is her dad Camo. He came from Texas but now lives at Kindlehope Farm which is less than an hour from us.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks Lazyk!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats

Man she is pretty is she going to have any more


----------



## mmiller

Oh wow he is huge!! How much does he weight??


----------



## Crossroads Boers

How much does Camo weigh or the new doeling? Nope Renae... she's done. 

I just put a new thread in birth Ann.!


----------



## mmiller

Oh sorry the buck...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh okay!! I'm not sure??? Probably around 200??


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks Regan!
> 
> Actually Tracy she's out of a black dappled buck. Here is her dad Camo. He came from Texas but now lives at Kindlehope Farm which is less than an hour from us.


ooolala- I know how excited we all are, I can just imagine the excitement at your place. I still can't get over how gorgeous she is.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Haha, Congrats! A DOE! That is absolutely crazy, my ewe Beady just gave birth to her single at about the same time.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awww! Congrats Grace! Is it a buck or a doe?? Hehe... wait... a ram lamb or a ewe lamb??


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

ramlamb. Thanks! I'm a bit worried though, as it has been at least one hour and Beady is still pawing, flehmen lipping, and hunching. yikes.


----------



## sbaker

She is GORGEOUS!!!! Congrats!


----------



## ogfabby

Yaye!!!!!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Thanks sbaker! I put new pics in her thread in birth announcements... 

Hmmmm. Have you tried going in to see if she has another Grace?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

We have not gone in because I know she is probably really sore, and we don't have anything to hold her. Hmph. Sorry, I don't want to hijack your thread!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

No problem. I hope it all works out okay for Beady...


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I think she is okay now.  I have a pic if you would let me post it here... he has awesome coloring that I DID NOT expect!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That would be great! Go ahead!  Glad to hear she is fine now.


----------



## IrishRoots

Yay what a beautiful baby!! Congrats!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Here you go, the top one is her with her new lamb, the bottom one is her (the black one) as a baby:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

WOW! He is sooo cute! And wow Beady really changed color!  

Thanks Tracy!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Thanks, and yes, she did! I was quite surprised to see that pic (her previous owner took it)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

Here's the daddy, his name is Nigel:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

What a handsome sheep!


----------



## imthegrt1

What????????

That's it one single kid. She was big as a cow ughhh.
I thought ur girl have at least twins.
Well at least she is cool looking


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Hehe^^. Yea, she is pretty cool looking.  I was hoping for twins along with everybody else too! Oh well!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I was SURE she would have buck/doe twins! I think I'll quit farming if I get all boys this year. So far that's all I got. LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That's really too bad!  Do you have more critters due? Hopefully they will have girls!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

I only have two ewes left. Hoping, hoping, hoping for girls! At first I didn't think it was too bad, because everyone was healthy... but now that I think about it...


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Well, I bet those ones have triplet ewes each!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats

One was a triplet herself, so hopefully she has triplets! The other is a twin, to she will probably have 1 ewelamb/1 ramblamb twins. Hopefully anyway. Even our first chick was a rooster!


----------



## oxhilldairy

Wow!!! Shes a keeper!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

You bet!  ^


----------



## merrykatherine

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nope, still need to think about the name... I like "Camouflaged in Diamonds".


I think this name is awesome... Her dad's and mom's put together!!


----------



## merrykatherine

Congratulations!! You could call her Cam! Lol

(I love the show Bones!)


----------

